# Black & Tan



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Who on the forum has black & tan havs? I know I should know this...but I don't. Just curious to see how much they change from puppy to adult. Anyone care to show me some pics??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Comet is black and tan 
PS-I'll scan his puppy pictures and post them soon


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have had quite a number of them. The tan may not even be visible for the first 2 or 3 weeks although sometimes it's visible at birth. Our tan almost always turns to silver in a few months so they don't end up actually with "tan". Like Comet's eyebrows above that look silver now were probably tan when he was an infant.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Puppy Comet*








*Comet today* 







WOW! That is the first time I've had those photos together...... 
Thank you Julie Comet is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Mimi


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, I love those eyebrows! So, they pretty much all keep the eyebrow look as they grow older, huh?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow Sally, I can't believe how much Comet's colors changed. He's adorable either way, but WOW!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder if this little guy will be as handsome as Comet when he grows up...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kim, are you trying to tell us something?????:gossip:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love black and tans!!
That is a suspicious question.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Kim!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but I am seriously considering it. Isn't he cute??


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

He is adorable.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Irish girl here, I thought you were talking about the drink! :redface:

He's adorable!!! Get him, get him, get him!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim!!!!! Cricket needs a brother! and that would be one cute bro.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Kim---here is Comet at 6 weeks


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Seymour!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Baloo is Black and Tan with a streak of white highlighting his tail His looks haven't changed much. Here are a few pics:

Baloo when we first got him 6.5 months:










Here are a few of Baloo last month (10 months)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

You definitely need to add a little b&t to your family!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Baloo's eyebrows are so cute!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

He's sooooo cute Kim! IWAP!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kim, what a sweetheart! You MUST get him! I think Cricket would love a new "toy."


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Jackson was our foster. I don't have any puppy pictures of him, but he was still black and tan/silver as an adult. A black and tan dog can silver. If you can get pictures of adults in his line, you will have a better idea of the potential of that. 
Dusty was chocolate and tan irish pied, and she has really lightened up. She's pretty, but she looks a lot different as an adult than she did as a puppy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kim, I say abolutely GO FOR IT!! I love my Logan to death!! He is Comets twin I think (haha)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Kim he is so adorable you must get him. Monte is a Black & Tan.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I love black and tans....maybe someday I will have one! *grin*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This is bad...I got new pics this weekend. Can hardly believe how cute this guy is. I'm still very undecided, but I wanted to share the pics with you. I know how much y'all love puppies


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Why are you undecided? Work of having a puppy again? It's still hard somedays but I so love having two of these guys!!! I'd have more if DH would let me and the rest of my family wouldn't have me committed.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

He's cute! Really cute!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Cooper is black and tan and he's beautiful!! His face has lightened up a bit since he was a puppy. He's about a year and 4 months now and is face is a litle more gray. His legs and paws are golden tan like a golden retreiver, very nice. I wonder how much more he'll change. His mother was black and tan like him but his father is mostly white with a little black.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh, he is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG...what are you waiting for!! I can't believe how he looks like a baby Baloo  I want me another   I think I see a new hav in your future!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Those black and tans are so cute but, then, I don't think I have seen a single Hav that I haven't fallen completely in love with. I don't generally care for white dogs but Jesse is so cute, mostly white with grey eyebrows and gray on his rump and some in his tail. Black tipped ears. And Shadow is a beautiful sable. I just love all the Havs, especially the mysterious way they change colors on you! They are like a big surprise package!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow he's holding his tan a lot longer than my puppies did. They silvered quickly. What does the breeder say about the color? Will he stay black and tan or silver out?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He's really cute! Of course aren't ALL puppies?  Don't you have other dogs? Pardon me, but my memory isn't what it used to be. :redface: If I remember you had a pair of 'Tzus? and maybe another small dog? Would they welcome a new puppy?

Geez, I'm gonna feel dumb if this was someone else!


----------

